# For those who love it as it is....



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

I must admit that while I do enjoy reading the many posts of those of us who enjoy forever going faster, stopping quicker and cornering harder, I love my car the way it is. There are faster cars, prettier cars, etc., but I love mine for what it is. The only thing I am going to do to it is put on some white rally stripes in the spring. Can I get an amen from those of us who just love the car AS IS? 
:cool


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

If I had one I would say :agree


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

No I can't say that. I want: bigger brakes, louder exhaust, a little more power and wheels!


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess my point in the first post was that my car is everything I expect it to be. I may be in the minority but that's fine, it's just my opinion. For me, it's not a track car so I don't need rail-like handling, rocket-powered acceleration and supercar braking. I know that many us feel that our cars are lacking in these areas, but I disagree. So ridicule me if you want, I can take it, but I love my car as it is. Just wanted to put in my $0.02. I will now sit back with my trusty fire extinguisher and wait for the flames!


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree! This is a great car out of the box. I don't use 50% of this car's capability, so performance mods really aren't necessary. That said, it is missing a few items that I hope to add over time: electrochromatic mirror, seat heaters, better all season mats and wheels/tires.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree also, I put a radar detector and walmart floor matts that match the peddles and thats it. This car is not a everyday driver for me, won`t be putting many miles on it. I can fit our golf clubs in the trunk and get to the course before anyone else and be riding in style. If I don`t beat them on the course I can beat them on the trip home.
I don`t get alot of looks in this car and that suits me fine. It`s a real sleeper. I think this car will maintain it`s value thru the years and if you keep it stock it will be worth even more. I sure would`nt buy a car that had alot of mods on it over one that was stock. 
It gets better mileage than my other rigs and that`s perfect for golf road trips. Hunter


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy with the GTO just the way it is, I parked it next to an 05 stang at a closed dealership today and I have to say I could not find that " gotta have it thing" when looking at the stang. The new stang look is starting to wear off with me, still a great car for the bucks but very glad I did what I did.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree I think the new stangs will get old to look at pretty fast. Just give them about a year :lol:


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I like mine and wouldn't trade for anything now. Only mod is a Loudmouth exhaust.


----------



## twostick (Jan 17, 2005)

GaryBro said:


> I like mine and wouldn't trade for anything now. Only mod is a Loudmouth exhaust.



and do you like the tone of the exhaust?


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

I am adding mods to my GTO but this Goat has been a "kick in the pants" since day one. Couldn't be happier...well I'm really not sure yet. But I agree that its fun to drive no matter what you do to it.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

I think for some people even if they love the car they want to make it their own somehow. Small changes to just say "This is mine".


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, I do like the sound - much better than stock (my opinion). Inside the car with the windows up, it still sounds pretty mild - outside it is a different story. The only thing that I'm not too sure of is when you let off the gas, those rumbling (popping?) sounds are much more noticeable. Same noises as on the stock exhaust, only louder.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I want better brakes (need those C5 pads at least) tighter suspension, and faster steering response.

Would love a Holden HSV GTO body kit but too much $$ for no performance improvement.

All else is peachy. :cheers


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

jons04bluegto said:


> I guess my point in the first post was that my car is everything I expect it to be. I may be in the minority but that's fine, it's just my opinion. For me, it's not a track car so I don't need rail-like handling, rocket-powered acceleration and supercar braking. I know that many us feel that our cars are lacking in these areas, but I disagree. So ridicule me if you want, I can take it, but I love my car as it is. Just wanted to put in my $0.02. I will now sit back with my trusty fire extinguisher and wait for the flames!


No flames from me. I don't push it even close to its acceleration, braking, or handling limts, either. I just like owning and driving it. By the same token, from what I read from other owners' posts, it's a great platform for modification. It's a car that can be appreciated by a wide range of people (except maybe for those who have back seat passengers or need trunk space for more than a box of Kleenex).
:cheers


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I want a hamburger, no a cheeseburger. I want a hotdog, I want a milkshake......... :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry not to change the subject, but with snow on the ground and the temperature quickly approaching zero, I need some golf humor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

BigJim said:


> :agree I think the new stangs will get old to look at pretty fast. Just give them about a year :lol:


Yeap, that's my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyways, racing stripes is fine too, if that is all you want to do.


----------



## black04inPA (Dec 4, 2004)

I love my black/black 04/M6 - it gets looks, thumbs up - have not seen many around here in central PA. I have had 99 Mustang GT, a 98 Corvette, my GTO is the best of both worlds, a Vette with a backseat! :lol:


----------



## IOUNIX (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's my $0.02.....
I'm in the military and have been overseas (Germany) for most of my career. I purchased an 04 GTO and I love it!!! I've done some mods to it and I must say there there isn't a car over here that cost's less than $100K that can beat it on the autobahn. One thing that I don't understand is why there are soooooo many fast cars in the states and we have the most restrictive speed limits in the world!!! Here in Germany, you can drive your car as fast as it will go. I've had my GTO up to 177mph (as indicated on my GPS) with much more pedal to spare. I will post the video of me leaving an AMG mercedes way behind on the A6 autobahn as soon as I figure out how to do it. I would love to see a Mustang do that.
I've installed the Magna charger (complete kit), done some head work, bigger brakes, AGX gas shocks, Eibach lowering springs, 275zr 35/18's rear and 255zr 40 18's front, and a Corsa exhaust system, and the program that came with the magna charger.
One thing I do love about Germany is that you don't see any of those little "Fast and Furious" wanna be cars over here!!!!


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Weren't there several classic muscle cars in both FF1 and FF2?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Count me in the "Love it the way it rolled off the assembly line." column. Hey, I even think the stereo is great!

Oh, yes I probably will add an electro-dim rearview mirror, and I did put in a radar detector, those just don't really count as "mods" to me.

---Larry


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

I too am very happy with my 04 GTO the way it was delivered. It has all the performance I will ever need, and with very good gas milage (18 -20 overall).

The looks are growing on me, but I admit to looking at aftermarket hoods and would have preferred a less prominant spoiler. I will be keeping it stock, as I am too frugal to spend money on modifications. I think our 04s will always be unique because of the changes already implemented in the 05.

Mine is not a daily driver, but the build quality seems to be there. but with only 1875 miles in 6 months, I really haven't put much wear or tear on it to find out for sure. The dealer did have to replace the battery after 3 months, but that is it to date.

I do like the style of the new Mustang, but in six months there will be so many on the road it will be boring and common place. Not so for the GTO, partially because there are so few of them, and they are hard to spot due to the generic coupe look. Driving the GTO is where the enjoyment is. In stock form, it is a sleeper.

To each his own in the modification department, as it would be a boring world if the only flavors were chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

I love my GTO "as is" but eventually I would like to get a nice set of 18" rims with some low profile Dunlops. :cool Oh, and a dead pedal would be nice too...


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

what wheels are you using with this setup????


----------



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would not trade my GTO for anything. I have seen so many of the new ford "pony's" on the street it is almost silly. I the knowing that I am one of the only people to be driving a factory direct muscle car. I don't plan any modes but If i become rich maybe.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have BMW M3 Contour rims with Blizzaks on the car. I put a piece of engine turned vinyl on the center cap where the roundel goes. Does that count as modding the car?

I put the magazine from a broken CD changer where the dead pedal should have been. Does that count as modding the car?


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

I also love my 04 GTO just the way it is. I even like the stereo and wheels!! I will never come close to using all of its power – I haven’t had a speeding ticket in over 20 years, but I do like to beat all others from a stop light.

I do wish the stereo would also play cassette tapes and I may add a dead petal if I can find a good one. Since I have never had one, I am also toying with the idea of adding a sun roof. I have read the posts about not cutting the beam, but since Holden offers a sun roof as an option, there must be a reasonably safe way to add one. I have read of mods to add heat into the seats, and if we get a cold winter, I might consider that.

So far my only mods are the GPS on the dash and me with the big grin in the driver’s seat!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

IOUNIX said:


> Here's my $0.02.....
> I'm in the military and have been overseas (Germany) for most of my career. I purchased an 04 GTO and I love it!!! I've done some mods to it and I must say there there isn't a car over here that cost's less than $100K that can beat it on the autobahn. One thing that I don't understand is why there are soooooo many fast cars in the states and we have the most restrictive speed limits in the world!!! Here in Germany, you can drive your car as fast as it will go. I've had my GTO up to 177mph (as indicated on my GPS) with much more pedal to spare. I will post the video of me leaving an AMG mercedes way behind on the A6 autobahn as soon as I figure out how to do it. I would love to see a Mustang do that.
> I've installed the Magna charger (complete kit), done some head work, bigger brakes, AGX gas shocks, Eibach lowering springs, 275zr 35/18's rear and 255zr 40 18's front, and a Corsa exhaust system, and the program that came with the magna charger.
> One thing I do love about Germany is that you don't see any of those little "Fast and Furious" wanna be cars over here!!!!


  How much did you have left in the pedal  You think you could hit 190? Also do your rear tires and wheels fit nice, because im definatly going to need more rubber under the rear. :cool


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

gogirl said:


> I also love my 04 GTO just the way it is. I even like the stereo and wheels!! I will never come close to using all of its power – I haven’t had a speeding ticket in over 20 years, but I do like to beat all others from a stop light.
> 
> I do wish the stereo would also play cassette tapes and I may add a dead petal if I can find a good one. Since I have never had one, I am also toying with the idea of adding a sun roof. I have read the posts about not cutting the beam, but since Holden offers a sun roof as an option, there must be a reasonably safe way to add one. I have read of mods to add heat into the seats, and if we get a cold winter, I might consider that.
> 
> So far my only mods are the GPS on the dash and me with the big grin in the driver’s seat!


What are these "cassette tapes" you refer to?


:seeya:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

my father has a ford and it had a recall so i picked him up at the dealership in my gto and the salesmen came out to look at the goat,all the sales guys had only good things to say about the car and suprisingly, most said they prefered the classy look over the boy racer look of the stang, and all said the interior was the nicest they have seen.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

flht3 said:


> my father has a ford and it had a recall so i picked him up at the dealership in my gto and the salesmen came out to look at the goat,all the sales guys had only good things to say about the car and suprisingly, most said they prefered the classy look over the boy racer look of the stang, and all said the interior was the nicest they have seen.


That happened to me when I went to the Honda dealer. Busy Saturday and three salesman are outside checking out my GTO while the dingbat salesgirl with a low cut shirt is trying to selll my buddy an Accord Coupe. 

My brother pulls me away from the group to ask if I have a camera in the car, he swore nobody would believe it. 

Going back in a few weeks with my buddy to one of the salesmen so my buddy can buy the Accord Coupe. I would take a V6 Accord Coupe over a V8 Mustang for the same 25k.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tom said:


> That happened to me when I went to the Honda dealer. Busy Saturday and three salesman are outside checking out my GTO while the dingbat salesgirl with a low cut shirt is trying to selll my buddy an Accord Coupe.
> 
> My brother pulls me away from the group to ask if I have a camera in the car, he swore nobody would believe it.
> 
> Going back in a few weeks with my buddy to one of the salesmen so my buddy can buy the Accord Coupe. I would take a V6 Accord Coupe over a V8 Mustang for the same 25k.


i think i would have to go for the stang over the honda :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

*neither*

i would not want either one,i like the gto many double takes,too many complements,i pull up to a red lite the mustangs go vroom, i nudge the brakes a few times like im turning on the second bulb, rev it once when the 
light turns green i just sit there a second the dolt in the stang tears off
with his noisy soup can exhaust and burnt rubber and i just grin ! :cool


----------

